# My 4GB Corsair XMS2 RAM



## Kornowski (Mar 5, 2008)

How much do you think I'd get, In £'s?

Thanks!


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 6, 2008)

What cas rating? And what speed?

In the US you can get 2x 1GB sticks of DDR2-800 CL5 XMS2 for $28 after rebates.

Around 60 then?


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 6, 2008)

It's the XMS2 5400C4 - 675MHz.

£60, you think?


----------



## lovely? (Mar 6, 2008)

you mean pc6400? 5400 is pretty low


----------



## Kesava (Mar 6, 2008)

wouldnt he have meany 5400? as he also stated the mhz. if he meant 6400 then he would have said 800mhz wouldnt he?


----------



## Calibretto (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok. You can get 2GB of your RAM on newegg for $45 brand new. Double that, for 4GB, thats $90 brand new. Take a few dollars off cause it's used I'm guessing. So maybe like $70-$75. For you that would be £35-£40.


----------



## daisymtc (Mar 6, 2008)

The new XMS2 DDR2 800 CL5 is just £65 and OCZ DDR2 667 CL5 is £53
£60 too expensive...

May be £40??


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 6, 2008)

daisymtc said:


> The new XMS2 DDR2 800 CL5 is just £65 and OCZ DDR2 667 CL5 is £53
> £60 too expensive...
> 
> May be £40??



Yeah, but is that for 2GB or 4GB?

www.ebuyer.com

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/

Anything worth getting on there, I'd like a cheap, good set of 4GB


----------



## Shane (Mar 6, 2008)

danny whats the speeds 800Mhz?

only my ram is running at lower speed because i have 2x 512mb @ 800 mhz and my 2x 1Gbs are 667 Mhz speed so ive got a slow down there

im running at 667 i think 

i would be intrested in your ram if its 800Mhz.


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 6, 2008)

It's PC5400C4 675MHz RAM, with 4-4-4-12 timings...


----------



## Shane (Mar 6, 2008)

how much in total you think?

including p&p?


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 6, 2008)

It'd cost £72 new, for all 4GB, so I was thinking, £55? I don't know about P&P, It'd probably only be like £2...


----------



## Shane (Mar 6, 2008)

Nah mate


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 6, 2008)

Nevakonaza said:


> Nah mate



lol, What does that mean?


----------



## hells3000 (Mar 7, 2008)

Like he passes on this..


----------



## ETSA (Mar 7, 2008)

Nah...


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 7, 2008)

I wish you guys could be a little more descriptive...


----------



## daisymtc (Mar 7, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, but is that for 2GB or 4GB?
> 
> www.ebuyer.com
> 
> ...



2 x 2GB

Consair
http://www.microdirect.co.uk/ProductInfo.aspx?ProductID=21226&source=PriceGrabber

OCZ
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-087-OC&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=144


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks Dasiy!

The OCZ is 5400, which is what I have now.
Which of these would be better? I'd buy two of the 2GB set, so either way, I'll have 4GB.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-086-OC&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=813

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-072-OC&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=813


----------



## Vizy (Mar 9, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Thanks Dasiy!
> 
> The OCZ is 5400, which is what I have now.
> Which of these would be better? I'd buy two of the 2GB set, so either way, I'll have 4GB.
> ...



the top one is worse i think. The platinum is better than gold, so would go w/ the platinum.

and the platnum latency numbers are lower,which is a good thing...idk why tho


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, I've found some other RAM, I'm getting two sets of this instead 

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-090-CR


----------

